# مساعدة شباب



## jassim ali jassim (10 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ؟

شلونكم شخباركم ؟

بغيت تعريف حق برنامج pro / Engineer و برنامج solidwork 

إلي يعرف عنهم لايبخل علينا


----------



## BTF (12 نوفمبر 2012)

ادخل على الرابط كتاب شرح برنامج solidwork باللغة العربية


----------

